# I found wool blankets!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.armysurplusworld.com/product.asp?ProductID=10121


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> http://www.armysurplusworld.com/product.asp?ProductID=10121


I used to have a very nice WW II era wool blanket that my uncle brought home from the army. The moths liked it too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Now you can replace it. darn things have been impossible to get.
I noticed 22LR ammo is showing up again too....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can get a 4 pack for around $35 from Sportsmansguide. They had a sale on military surplus wool blankets a couple years ago and I think I bought like 16 of them for $50-60. They are somewhat thin but cheap enough to layer.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you have a real WW2 blanket be aware it was treated with DDT and you need to be very careful with it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> If you have a real WW2 blanket be aware it was treated with DDT and you need to be very careful with it.


Thanks, GB, I had no idea. We have my great-aunt's Army blanket from WWII (she was a nurse), and we love it - for the history was well as its warmth.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of the thin ones end up as quilts down here. I thought they were scarce everywhere.
my bad.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Lots of the thin ones end up as quilts down here. I thought they were scarce everywhere.
> my bad.


Wool blankets are:

1) inexpensive
2) good quality
3) readily available

You can ONLY pick two out of the three!!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Wool blankets are:
> 
> 1) inexpensive
> 2) good quality
> ...


Quoted for truth!

I did order one from the link Magus posted. They seem to meet the good quality and available. I wish I could have ordered more than that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't find the green ones round these parts. Most be junk. The grey/black ones we can get. They be a little thinner an cheap. Once ya air em out they be OK, not as good as the green ones though.

Have ta see what finances look like.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For quality wool blankets, look for Italian Wool Blankets on places like amazon.

Not cheap at $69, but damn good blankets. Here's the one I have.

http://www.amazon.com/Italian-Wool-...7015821&sr=8-1&keywords=Italian+Wool+Blankets


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> For quality wool blankets, look for Italian Wool Blankets on places like amazon.
> 
> Not cheap at $69, but damn good blankets. Here's the one I have.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Italian-Wool-...7015821&sr=8-1&keywords=Italian+Wool+Blankets


Is it true that those are dipped is some foul-smelling preservative that ahs to be aired out for quite some time to make them tolerable?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we git them by the dozens here....being first responders by the lake, the wool blankets are the best for water rescue......to keep victims warm.....we have about 100 or so of both the heavy green and the lighter greys..........maybe i'll send some to ya magus.......

here's from the last trip.......


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

tc556guy said:


> Is it true that those are dipped is some foul-smelling preservative that ahs to be aired out for quite some time to make them tolerable?


Yes, they'll smell of mothballs. IIRC, if you look at the Amazon reviews, there's talks of how best to remove. I believe I just let them air dry outside for a few days.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> we git them by the dozens here............maybe i'll send some to ya


Ohhh... how nice that would be!! I never see any locally.


----------



## Megan_Wooten (Dec 6, 2014)

Wool Blankets from The Wool Company are beautifully made. They are excellent value for money.
Absolutely excellent for layering, or using as for extra warmth over a duvet.

http://www.thewoolcompany.co.uk/blankets/wool-blankets.html


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a genuine Hudson Bay wool blanket my mother bought way back in the early 50's. It's heavy an warm. To nice ta take out in the sticks.

I looked at the local place Thursday night, they was out, had the brown swiss ones fer 18. The thinner gray ones be bout 10. 

Dave Canterbury used the green ones ta make a shirt outa. Almost cried.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I love wool from blankets, to sweaters to suits to rugs. But I have had 3 different episodes with moths that have wiped out everything. I have 2 spinning wheels and it seems the raw wool can attract or maybe bring the moths in.

I would love to get some wool blankets, again, but I can't until I get the current infestation under control. I have used the sticky traps and they seem to work. I have a cedar chest for my wool clothing.

I have down sleeping bags and down comforters. Those seem to be safe from the moths. I have several quilts and cotton weave blankets, again safe. 

As a result of my ongoing challenges with moths, I have fleece also for my car and linen closet. I know it doesn't work like wool, but a fleece blanket can keep you warm or help in a layer situation. I find that around Christmas time they can be very inexpensive and packaged for gift giving. If you are giving gifts to someone who may not necessarily be into prepping, they can accept the fleece blanket gift more readily than wool, or something else that seems more prepping. Some of us love wool, and some people do not.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Megan_Wooten said:


> Wool Blankets from The Wool Company are beautifully made. They are excellent value for money.
> Absolutely excellent for layering, or using as for extra warmth over a duvet.
> 
> http://www.thewoolcompany.co.uk/blankets/wool-blankets.html


This appears to be a British company. Are you connected to this company, maybe as an owner or sales rep?

I am wondering if they ship to the United States and how the pound translates to the dollar. I have never ordered from overseas because I can only imagine the difficulties.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If your interested in American wool blankets, there be the Amana Colonies here in Iowa. They make some rite fine stuff. Not cheap, but really good stuff. When the oldest was first born we bought a wool blanket fer him. Used it with his brother an both his girls have used it. Sure it got many a year left in it to.

http://www.amanashops.com/category/amana-woolen-mill

http://www.faribaultmill.com/wool-blankets.html

Member, I warned yall bout the prices.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I love wool from blankets, to sweaters to suits to rugs. But I have had 3 different episodes with moths that have wiped out everything. I have 2 spinning wheels and it seems the raw wool can attract or maybe bring the moths in.
> 
> I would love to get some wool blankets, again, but I can't until I get the current infestation under control. I have used the sticky traps and they seem to work. I have a cedar chest for my wool clothing.
> 
> ...


We haven't had any real problems with bugs and wool (possibly due to our climate), but I know some who have (museum type situations). Lavender and rosemary work good as a gentle repellant, particularly the lavender can be used in the washing/wiping.

Tea tree oil is amazing though, bugs HATE it. You can spritzer a very low concentration or put a couple drops on cotton balls and use like moth balls.

I use a LOT of wool and have never had a problem but we do use a little of these things (lavender and tea tree oil) all the time.

The old hudson bay type blankets are AMAZING.


----------



## Megan_Wooten (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello WeedyGarden,

Sorry am not associated with the company. I just gave review for the product i bought when i was in London. Though i read that they ship globally.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> We haven't had any real problems with bugs and wool (possibly due to our climate), but I know some who have (museum type situations). Lavender and rosemary work good as a gentle repellant, particularly the lavender can be used in the washing/wiping.
> 
> Tea tree oil is amazing though, bugs HATE it. You can spritzer a very low concentration or put a couple drops on cotton balls and use like moth balls.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have lavender growing my yard. I wonder if it is too late to snip some for my cedar chest. I do have tea tree oil, so I could use some as well.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Over the past ten or more years, I would look for wool blankets at yard sales. I can tell you that most people who are getting rid of them were making a big mistake. 

I had to take those blankets off their hands for a very cheap price. Then I'd walk back to my car smiling. I have 6 or 8 really heavy, sturdy wool blankets. Oh the nice trim around the edges are a little frayed; but they are wonderful thrown across a bed on a cold winter's night.

With all the new kinds of blankets out there on the market; there is nothing that beats a wool blanket in the winter.

I remember growing up and sleeping under a warm Army blanket; my Mom was raising five kids on her own, and that's all we had to keep us warm at night.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.woolrich.com/woolrich/browse/blankets-military-blankets/_/N-83t
http://www.faribaultmill.com/wool-b...ilitary_blankets&utm_campaign=b-blankets-or_e


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Holy Moly!*



airdrop said:


> http://www.woolrich.com/woolrich/browse/blankets-military-blankets/_/N-83t
> http://www.faribaultmill.com/wool-b...ilitary_blankets&utm_campaign=b-blankets-or_e


Those blankets are not cheap!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Those blankets are not cheap!


No KIDDING!! WHY are those blankets so expensive ?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

tc556guy said:


> No KIDDING!! WHY are those blankets so expensive ?


because everyone wants 'em?..........


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tc556guy said:


> No KIDDING!! WHY are those blankets so expensive ?


OUCH!! It can't be due to supply and demand!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

tc556guy said:


> No KIDDING!! WHY are those blankets so expensive ?


because everyone wants 'em?..........


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They are top quality wool blankets. Ain't cheap Chinese stuff. Taken care of, yall be given em ta yer grandkids an longer. But, dang, they are outrageous. I've got a couple we've had fer years an they be the best. 

Ifin ya can afford one them, buy it. Yall be happy with it. Ifin ya can't afford one them, find the heaviest ones ya can afford. Wool is a great choice fer the outdoors fer reasons we all know.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/SE-Blanket-Gray-51x80in-BI51802GR/dp/B007JIYYYO

$11.91 & FREE Shipping on orders over $35
(only one left)

.
$15 , free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-2-lb-...ness-Emergency-Survival-Camping-/251745506092

Made in India

Shipped from Nipomo, California


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> They are top quality wool blankets. Ain't cheap Chinese stuff. Taken care of, yall be given em ta yer grandkids an longer. But, dang, they are outrageous. I've got a couple we've had fer years an they be the best.
> 
> Ifin ya can afford one them, buy it. Yall be happy with it. Ifin ya can't afford one them, find the heaviest ones ya can afford. Wool is a great choice fer the outdoors fer reasons we all know.


There's no way a military grade wool blanket is worth $150 new.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

tc556guy said:


> There's no way a military grade wool blanket is worth $150 new.


...i wonder if the 82 yo man we pulled from the lake thought they're not worth that much.....took 3 of 'em to cover him until we could load him and he was very thankful that we had the military wool blankets......:beercheer:

.....and Magus................the offer is over now...ya took to long


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

*Wool Blankets*

Yard sales and auctions are the way to go. We have amassed pretty much a bale of wool blankets and the total cost was well under $100. Even got a box that had a Pendleton and Hudson Bay 4 point along with a few others (how about a queen size cashmere blanket?) for $10.00 at auction. That was a total steal.

Some can be kind of ratty but make excellent quilt stuffing or you can wash them many times in really hot water to make a felt that can be used to make a variety of useful items.

We do have to be aware of the moths but the repellants work for us as well as storing in airtight (giant ziplock bags) containers.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

tc556guy said:


> There's no way a military grade wool blanket is worth $150 new.


These ain't military grade wool blankets. They be high end stuff with a very tight weave. Worth the money? Yes. Am I buyin one? Nope, can't afford it. I'll buy what I can afford, like I said.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> ...i wonder if the 82 yo man we pulled from the lake thought they're not worth that much.....took 3 of 'em to cover him until we could load him and he was very thankful that we had the military wool blankets......:beercheer:


At a time like that, ya don't care what it costs ifin it be doin the job!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> ...i wonder if the 82 yo man we pulled from the lake thought they're not worth that much.....took 3 of 'em to cover him until we could load him and he was very thankful that we had the military wool blankets......:beercheer:
> 
> .....and Magus................the offer is over now...ya took to long


You waited too long to read.:rofl:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Magus said:


> You waited too long to read.:rofl:


yep.....thats just yer luck too.......:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :beercheer:


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> These ain't military grade wool blankets. They be high end stuff with a very tight weave. Worth the money? Yes. Am I buyin one? Nope, can't afford it. I'll buy what I can afford, like I said.


The website said these companies are suppliers to the military
I had assumed these were simply newer versions of what we see surplused all the time for much less



Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> ...i wonder if the 82 yo man we pulled from the lake thought they're not worth that much.....took 3 of 'em to cover him until we could load him and he was very thankful that we had the military wool blankets......:beercheer:


Did you pay that much for your wool?
Don't get me wrong, I understand the "value" of wool... I just wont pay that much for a GI wool blanket


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we get them by the dozens fer free tcguy.......................:chilly: 
....lots of them don't git returned when they're used on a rescue.......


----------

